# st. marks



## backhometrapper (Apr 6, 2015)

planning on fishing St. marks tomorrow for the 1st time. is there any place close by to get live shrimp? planning on fishing the river channel, hoping for trout, reds, and possibly flounder. any info would be helpful. thanks in advance.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Apr 6, 2015)

i think the marina right above the fort has live shrimp...used too


----------



## florida boy (Apr 6, 2015)

Jerry's bait and tackle . about 5 miles north of st marks on woodville hwy . FYI most of the fish have started moving out to the grass flats


----------



## backhometrapper (Apr 7, 2015)

fished out near the lighthouse, 2 keeper trout, several short ones, and 1 Spanish. uh, 1 stingray. great day to be on the water. thanks for the help.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Crum's mini mall in Panacea always has live shrimp.  Also one of the best tackle departments around less Bass Pro.  Very friendly and open very early until late.  While your there, stop by the Coastal Restaurant next door and get one of the best breakfast going.  Try the hungry man for $5.00.


----------



## backhometrapper (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm ready to give St. Marks another try, maybe Fri. I hear people talking about fishing east of the lighthouse. how far east should a guy have to go to get into possibly good fishing? thanks again for any tips.


----------



## FREEDOM22 (Apr 22, 2015)

*let us know how it goes*

I'm looking at coming to St Marks in 2 weeks, Ive never fished that far up, but I have caught tons of trout down by Spring Warrior and just north of there. I'll be looking for a report




backhometrapper said:


> I'm ready to give St. Marks another try, maybe Fri. I hear people talking about fishing east of the lighthouse. how far east should a guy have to go to get into possibly good fishing? thanks again for any tips.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 23, 2015)

East of the lighthouse is where what is called the "Rock Garden" and "Mare's Rock" lies.  It is full of big limestone formations.  When you turn to go inside of the WMA bouy line, you need to go very slow and very carefully and you need to study a map before you go.

Many a lower unit has been given up to the rocks in that area!


----------



## FREEDOM22 (Apr 23, 2015)

*LOw tide*

Is the rock garden visible on dead low tide,  if so that when I will go out and mark the area




MudDucker said:


> East of the lighthouse is where what is called the "Rock Garden" and "Mare's Rock" lies.  It is full of big limestone formations.  When you turn to go inside of the WMA bouy line, you need to go very slow and very carefully and you need to study a map before you go.
> 
> Many a lower unit has been given up to the rocks in that area!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 23, 2015)

FREEDOM22 said:


> Is the rock garden visible on dead low tide,  if so that when I will go out and mark the area



You'll see a couple but that's it. Some really good fishing out there but check out this site. You can get some good info for St Marks. As far as shrimp Jerry's is a good place and you can also go to Shell Island Fish Camp. You can get bait and put in there.

http://www.bigbendfishing.net/


----------



## backhometrapper (Apr 24, 2015)

no trout, 1 short red, 1 short Spanish, but I did find 3 flounder. saved the day


----------



## FSU Turtle (Apr 29, 2015)

FREEDOM22 said:


> Is the rock garden visible on dead low tide,  if so that when I will go out and mark the area



Idle around at low tide to learn where the rocks are and be careful because there are tons below the water even on low tide. The water is also murky right now because of all the rain. Black Rock is in the rock garden area and is visible. It is out in front of Stoney Bayou. Gray Mare and Cobb Rocks are a little further east. They should show up on most maps. 

The west flats usually have dirtier water, but have some really good flats with more variation in bottom contours. No rocks except close to shore, and not as crowded.


----------

